# 12 string questions....



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

is it standard to string a 12 with the higher octave strings towards the bass side of the neck, or the treble side?

also I've heard ppl downtune 1/2 step to spare stress on the neck & stop the bridge from getting yanked up, is this a good idea?


thx!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

bolero said:


> is it standard to string a 12 with the higher octave strings towards the bass side of the neck, or the treble side?
> 
> also I've heard ppl downtune 1/2 step to spare stress on the neck & stop the bridge from getting yanked up, is this a good idea?
> 
> ...


Sorry if this is a repost...

Yes, treble side for octave strings, yes tune down. Tuning down is not required for modern guitars with truss rods though, it just sounds cool...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think the bridge pulling up is a concern. I've owned & played a Fender F80-12 since the 70's, long enough to wear out a set of frets and wear grooves in the finger board, & kept standard tuning the whole time. Not even a stress crack anywhere around the bridge.:smile:


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool, thx!


that explains it...currently octave strings are on the bass side: sounds more like a harpsichord & the low notes don't ring out very much...which can be useful I guess, if that's the sound you want!!

downstrokes accent the high notes

next time I restring I'll flip them the other way


cheers


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

bolero said:


> cool, thx!
> 
> 
> that explains it...currently octave strings are on the bass side: sounds more like a harpsichord & the low notes don't ring out very much...which can be useful I guess, if that's the sound you want!!
> ...


 The higher strings are supposed to be on the bass side. Like this. /







or this./


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> The higher strings are supposed to be on the bass side.


That's how most guitars work--especially acoustic 12's.

However, just as an extra tidbit, Rickenbacker makes theirs the other way around.

But I string my 12 string the same way as in the picture


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

man, I might flip mine around anyway...I find the bass notes are barely audible & prefer the octaves to be less prominent

thx for the info!!


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

bolero said:


> cool, thx!
> 
> 
> that explains it...currently octave strings are on the bass side: sounds more like a harpsichord & the low notes don't ring out very much...which can be useful I guess, if that's the sound you want!!
> ...


You might want to change them right away. My yamaha 12 came strung that way but the thing is, the nut is finely crafted for each string thickness so those big fatties werent sitting in the nut properly, but were resting ON the nut, just resting on the grooves for the strings, not inside them as should be. One night of playing and PING!! away went a chunk of my nut. Take a look see, and if they aren't fitting in the grooves I would change them. Also helped with intonation. Good luck.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cutting a 12 string nut is more wok, not just because it's double the strings--the spacing is a factor too.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Semi off-topic...... a lady brought in a 12 string Seagull S12+ today and she had it tuned to something I'd never seen before.
Starting on the low E 

B.E , E.A, A.D, D.G, B.B, E.E

it was a very nice tone, but reacted horribly to some of the more common chords. 

Anybody ever run into or tried wierd and wonderfull tunings on a 12 string?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually the standard tuning for a 12 string isn't really all that old.
Tuning to intervals other than octaves (or unisons) isn't always the way it's done--especially when single note playing is more common.

It would mess me up.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd just like to say that, thanks to this thread, i've started playing my 12 string again. I forgot how much fun it it - but Geez is it harder to fret!


----------

